# Must-do's for Panama City ???



## thickey (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello TUGGERS.
We are heading to Panama City in a couple of weeks.  Staying at Marriott's Legend's Edge.
What are some must-do's for our family?  We a teen (14) and a tween (11).
We enjoy off-the-beaten-path activities too.
Thanks!


----------



## tombo (Jun 4, 2012)

Rent a pontoon boat for a day and cruise the bay. Take the pontoon boat to Shell Island and swim and sun on secluded beach. 

Rent some jets skis and ride them in the bay and/or the ocean. 

The Gulf World looks small from the outside but it is really pretty nice inside. Dolphin shows, animal shows, all sorts of fish etc. 

Shop, walk, and people watch at Pier Park. 

Drive to Seaside and see the houses. This is the town where they filmed the Truman Story. 

Go deep sea fishing on a party boat and cook your own fresh fish in the room. 

Take a dolphin cruise. 

Most of all relax and enjoy the sugar white sand and turquoise waters of the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## thickey (Jun 5, 2012)

*Thanks for the reply!*

I'll put them on my list.


----------



## tombo (Jun 5, 2012)

You probably know all about the restaurants in the PCB area, but if you don't here are my favorites.

Tom 

If you haven't eaten at Hunt's in Panama City (not beach) across the bridge, you must go at least once. My favorite place. Raw oysters $4.95 a dozen. Steamed 3 jalapeno 3 cheese oysters are great. Shrimp, sandwiches, everything is great and cheap. The place is a dive, but there is always a line, and it ia worth the wait.
http://www.huntsoysterbar.com/

Firefly is one of the nicest places to eat in PCB, and they have the best she crab soup I have EVER had in my life. From 5 to 7 they have a 2 can dine for $39 deal. You each get an appetizer which MUST BE the she crab soup. Several good main course choices but I like the tenderloin medallions. Desserts are all good. My friend who is a chef wannabe and a very picky diner said the she crab soup was the best soup he has eaten anywhere ever. This place is in a strip shopping center, but don't judge this book by it's cover. It is elegant and very fine dining.
http://fireflypcb.com/

Salt water Grill is another great place and they have early bird specials every day. From 4 to 5:30 entrees are only $14.95. You need to order firecracker shrimp for appetizers. They are wonderful. The seating is in a room with a huge saltwater aquarium loaded with beautiful fish. 
http://www.saltwatergrillpcb.com/

Walking distance from Landmark (where we usually stay) is Salty Sue's. They have good food, and you can easilly walk there and back from Landmark. Pretty far from Marriott and one I would skip based on where you are staying.
http://www.saltysues.com/

Also Captain Anderson's is legendary for it's seafood and has been there for decades. Close to Marriott.
http://www.captanderson.com/market/

I also enjoy Boatyard for seafood. Also close to Marriott.
http://www.boatyardclub.com/

For Lunch with an unbeatable  beach/ocean view and good food do Schooners  http://www.schooners.com/


Also great beachfront lunches is Pineapple Willys http://www.pwillys.com/Menus.html

If I haven't given you enough places to eat try J Michaels Dockside Grill (close to Marriott), Captains Table in Panama City just past Hunts, Spinnakers, Hammerhead Freds, Boar's Head, and Sharky's. All good but the top choices listed individually with their web sites are my favorites. Have fun and if you don't get to eat at all of them this trip, there is always next time. 

Tom


----------



## thickey (Jun 5, 2012)

*Thanks for the info!*

We have never been to the area, and are not familiar with the eateries, so this list is great!  Thanks for taking the time to put it together.


----------



## tig488 (Jun 5, 2012)

schooners.


----------



## thickey (Jun 5, 2012)

tig488 said:


> schooners.



......huh...?


----------



## tombo (Jun 5, 2012)

They are recommending Schooners, the one I have listed as best choice for a lunch (or sunset dinner) with a great view of the beach and ocean. I always eat lunch here at least once, and I wait until they have an open table beachside, even if the wait is 30 minutes or more.


----------



## Hophop4 (Jun 5, 2012)

One summer while on our week in Panama City Beach the beach water was under a red flag and we could not get in the water so we drove up to the Florida Springs.  

Here is a link:  http://www.floridasprings.org/visit/map/pitt spring/ 

One of the parks has been under construction but is suppose to open this summer.  It is not that far from Panama City Beach and the water is nice a cool. You can also rent canoes from another area further north.  We might take a ride up there and check it out if it's open.  We plan to be there in July.


----------



## thickey (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for all of the info on restaurants, etc.  What about other activities?


----------



## tombo (Jun 7, 2012)

Unfortunatelly the Marriott is on a golf course, in a gated golf community, not on the beach. The Marriott is very nice but in a bad location IMO. You will have to drive to everything. Restaurants, beaches, even the golf course you stay on is a short drive to the clubhouse. I stayed there once with a friend for a guys golf week and we had to drive everywhere. When you want to go to the beach you have to look for parking to get beach access. Limited rest room locations from the beach unless you go to a condo or restaurant. If a thunderstorm blows up pack everything up, drive back to the room. Sun comes back out load the car, head back to the beach. Look for a parking spot. I hope you have a great time but th options from the Marriott other than the on site pool is leaving the resort and driving to anything you want to do.

I always stay oceanfront in Panama City Beach so my answer would normally be wake up and drink coffee and eat breakfast on the balcony looking for dolphins and sting rays. Get showered. Go to beach. Set up tent and chairs on beach. Swim, relax. Go to room eat lunch. Back to beach. Swim, relax. Go to the room to cool off, take a nap, rest room break, or for a snack. Back to beach. Late afternoon back to room. Shower. Watch sun set over the gulf from balcony while drinking adult beverages. Eat supper. Sit on balcony looking at the ocean and listening to the waves as my BP drops and I get sleepy. Go to sleep. Repeat all the above for 6 more days. 

I have stayed in PCB for a week on more than one occasion where I didn't even crank my car for 3 or 4 days. My favorite thing to do in PCB is to relax on the beach. Other than that I listed numerous things to do in post #2.


----------



## youcanfly (Jun 7, 2012)

During the day I recommend visiting St andrews park. Besides great access to the beach it also has an inlet. You can snorkel in much calmer water and see what sea life was trapped when the tide rolled out, or take the ferry across the bay and visit shell island.
http://www.floridastateparks.org/StAndrews/
There are marinas where you can rent a boat and take yourself also.
For night time I recommend, http://www.visitpanamacitybeach.com/do/pier-park/. Restaurants and shopping in a great beach atmosphere.
Hope you have fun.


----------



## thickey (Jun 8, 2012)

*Thanks guys!*

'ppreciate all of the info.


----------



## SunSand (Jun 8, 2012)

We would go to Panama City Beach every Summer, when we had a little one. From my experience, Tombo is giving you some excellent, spot on advice.  I also concur with the St Andrews State Park advice.  St. Andrews is a little piece of heaven in the USA.


----------



## gretel (Jun 9, 2012)

*Gulf World*

We enjoyed the Gulf World zoo/marine park.  I treasure the photo of my son being kissed by a sea lion!


----------



## Happytravels (Jun 9, 2012)

*I like it!!!*



tombo said:


> Unfortunatelly the Marriott is on a golf course, in a gated golf community, not on the beach. The Marriott is very nice but in a bad location IMO. You will have to drive to everything. Restaurants, beaches, even the golf course you stay on is a short drive to the clubhouse. I stayed there once with a friend for a guys golf week and we had to drive everywhere. When you want to go to the beach you have to look for parking to get beach access. Limited rest room locations from the beach unless you go to a condo or restaurant. If a thunderstorm blows up pack everything up, drive back to the room. Sun comes back out load the car, head back to the beach. Look for a parking spot. I hope you have a great time but th options from the Marriott other than the on site pool is leaving the resort and driving to anything you want to do.
> 
> I always stay oceanfront in Panama City Beach so my answer would normally be wake up and drink coffee and eat breakfast on the balcony looking for dolphins and sting rays. Get showered. Go to beach. Set up tent and chairs on beach. Swim, relax. Go to room eat lunch. Back to beach. Swim, relax. Go to the room to cool off, take a nap, rest room break, or for a snack. Back to beach. Late afternoon back to room. Shower. Watch sun set over the gulf from balcony while drinking adult beverages. Eat supper. Sit on balcony looking at the ocean and listening to the waves as my BP drops and I get sleepy. Go to sleep. Repeat all the above for 6 more days.
> 
> I have stayed in PCB for a week on more than one occasion where I didn't even crank my car for 3 or 4 days. My favorite thing to do in PCB is to relax on the beach. Other than that I listed numerous things to do in post #2.



I LOVE YOUR IDEA OF VACATION...PLANNING ON DOING SOMETHING VERY SIMILAR THIS YEAR.. :whoopie:


----------

